

Hackers can cause explosions in oil and gas facilities - casca
http://www.homelandsecuritynewswire.com/dr20130729-black-hat-event-highlights-vulnerability-of-u-s-critical-infrastructure

======
BWStearns
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhNWwFu1Qjs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhNWwFu1Qjs)

DefCon covered this topic (albeit tangentially). The link above actually shows
several power plants (IIRC they were dams, but drowning vs blowing up, IMO
it's a draw) and that one can control the system remotely. All of the systems
that are shown ONLY had the default User/Pass on a control system exposed
directly to the internet.

